# I'm Too Sexy for My Weight Loss



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I took a Mid-November Resolution that I would get back in the saddle after the Holidays and get serious about my weight loss. Last Monday I was heavier than I'd ever been in my life - I weighed in at 254.4 lbs so both my partner and I got back onto the Weight Watchers bandwagon and are now learning their new thing. Last time I did WW I lost 40 lbs and kept if off for a couple years ... now I'm going to shoot for 60.

So who else is big and beautiful and working on being less big and beautiful? I was thinking we could do a little online cheerleading and support .... R u in? Where are my other Hefty Hideaway sized sistren and brethren?










*EDIT:* When someone refers to my method to count their weight by referring to themselves as a 16 or a 25 or whatever, it's done like this: Take your weight, drop the ones digit and that's your number .... so 200.0 lbs is a 20 and 199.9 is a 19.  It's amusing to me, feels like a milestone when I drop a number and it psyches me into thinking just a matter of dropping a couple little ole numbers. ....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm on Weight Watchers too. So far so good with the new Points Plus program.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I too joined Weight Watchers the Thursday before New Year's.  I knew it would be packed right after the first of the year.  I am a lifetime member and only want to lose about 10 pounds or less now but that last 10 is the hardest!!!

I love the new PointsPlus plan!!!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Never tried W W before but did fat smash last year and lost nearly 40lbs...right before gettin pregnant and gaining it all bacl...boo.
Starting over now. Even decided to do a blog with it. I have 6 weeks to lose 18lbs (the last of my baby weight) so i can be back to where i was right before i got preggers. Then i will rejoin the bootcamp I was in...looking forward to getting back to that body i was able to enjoy for 2 whole weeks in 2009
http://6weeks22pounds.blogspot.com/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm debating going with Weight Watchers or Nutrisystem again. I used Nutrisystem several years ago and lost nearly 50 pounds. I kept it off for quite some time, but this last year and a half has been rough on me. Between thyroid problems, stress and pneumonia, I'm the highest I've been in I don't know how long. 

I have another Dr's appointment next week and I'm hoping she clears me for exercise..

But yes, count me in.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've known people who've been successful with WW and Nutrisystem both.  I think it doesn't matter so much the plan as much as whether or not you keep with it ....

Once upon a time I was 6'1" and 140 lbs and couldn't gain weight to save my soul.  I was all knees and elbows.  Then I turned 24 and my metabolism changed ....  I like how I look around 200 so I thought I'd shoot past it ... now my goal is actually any number that starts with a 1.  

Or to put it another way, for years I've referred to my weight by dropping the last digit - so I'm a 25 and I want to be a 19.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My weight is an ongoing struggle. I lost 50 pounds in 2009, still had 35 to go, but the weight loss just stopped. My diet is fine, I jacked up my activity (training for the long long long long walk...) and I still didn't lose anything.

Kick it to December 2010 when I upended my Skki Trikke and hurt my shoulder, then followed that with throwing my back out...Ugh. 18 pounds in just a few weeks piled on. I managed to get a few of those off over the last week or so, but I'm still heavier than I'd like, and my goal is now 45 pounds by September (because, dangit, I have to fit into pink spandex. =le'sigh=)

The Spouse Thingy is doing Jenny Craig. I started out on it, but they booted me out because I'm just too awesome for them. That and I turned out to be allergic to most of the food. But mostly, they feared my awesomeness  I lost 25 while I was on it, and in a short time frame. I'd tried Nutrisystem before, but the food was merely ok and I had the same issues with it I wound up having with JC (soy is not my friend...) I may look into WW.

But...I just bought myself this spiffy thingy to help figure out my real caloric burn, a BodyMedia whatchamacallit, I just need to charge it up and get the account for it set up.



I love toys


----------



## DCLogan (Feb 10, 2009)

I've done WW in the past and really prefer it to Nutrisystem and those kinds of programs, because you prepare you own food and are not eating prepackaged stuff.  Just seems healthier overall.  It's not really about dieting but about making healthier choices.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, me!  *waving my hand*  I lost 40 pounds and got to a fabulous weight back in '04... got pregnant and gained it all back... then lost 45 pounds after baby.  I've been floating around 15 pounds up, down, up, down.  Now I'm at my highest since I was pregnant and want to lose a total of 30 pounds.  I'm already down 4.  

All I'm doing is counting calories with my nifty Android app Calorie Counter by FatSecret (it was free).  Hubby and I are both eating healthy and going to the gym again, which helps a lot - going alone is tough.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I really love Weight Watchers because it is not a diet, but a change of eating habits and a lifestyle.  I think you have to ask yourself if you can continue your 'plan' for life.  With diets, once I go off of them, I gain my weight back.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Count me in.  I have already started the new WW program, but will need to start going to the meetings.  I am no good at it without the meetings.  I need to be accountable and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

With the Nutrisystem, I only ate their food for the first month, then I followed the plan using my own food. It was just too expensive with hubs and I both doing it.. plus their dinners were covered in sauces and gravy... so not my thing. 

Before BRATs, I weighed in at a whopping 92 pounds... and that was my HIGH! Now, I'm around 160. That doesn't sound like much, but I'm only 4'11'' and should weigh about 120 max (my goal is 110)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am also working on losing weight. I am currently 75 pounds heaver than my ideal weight but at least that is 6 pounds lighter than this time last year according to my doctor's scale. 

My goal is to lower my cholesterol and lose weight while keeping my iron level normal.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, count me in.  I gained about 20 lbs since I stopped smoking last year.  We're going on a 6 week holiday to Europe at the end og April so I'd like to lose it before then.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in! I joined WW in December, and have really tried to stick closely to the plan. So far, I'm not seeing a lot of loss, but I have made some great habit changes. I love how the new points system pushes healthier foods more than just low-calorie foods. That always made me angry how people could eat a mega-processed fake food snack and have it be less points than an orange. The new program fixed that, so I'm ready to try again. I've made lifetime twice, after DS1 and DS2, but after DD3 I've just continued to yo-yo and steadily gain. Now I'm a 21 and want to be a 16, to use Geoffrey's shortcut.

I love gadgets, too, so I also picked up the FitBit accelerometer/pedometer to track my calorie burning throughout the day.

http://www.fitbit.com/


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been curious about the fitbit.  How do you like it?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I did very well with WW twice.  Last time was in 2004, and I lost about 30 pounds.  That time I used their online program.  I haven't weighed myself since some time in December, but I could stand to lose 20-30 pounds.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I had success with WW several years ago and have been thinking about trying it again.  Can someone give me an idea of what the new changes are?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The way you figure your points is different.  You use the fats, fiber, carbs and proteins.  All fruits are free foods and lots of vegetables are.  It encourages healthier eating.  I get more points now than I did on the old plan but some foods are more points than they were before.

I really like this plan better.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Now I'm a 21 and want to be a 16, to use Geoffrey's shortcut.


I like that it sounds so achievable. A 21 to a 16 is only 5 .... and a 25 to a 19 is only 6. AND I get so excited when I his the next 9.9 and get to drop a digit from my number. 

It's worked for me in the past as a mental aid.



Kindle Gracie said:


> The way you figure your points is different. You use the fats, fiber, carbs and proteins. All fruits are free foods and lots of vegetables are. It encourages healthier eating. I get more points now than I did on the old plan but some foods are more points than they were before.
> 
> I really like this plan better.


It's only been 6 days so I haven't figured it out completely, but I do get many more points and I like that they take carbs and protein into account now. But I think learning to use it again means I will obsess on it until it becomes a habit again.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm working on losing 20 lbs.  I lost 10 pounds about 4 months ago and gained it back.  I used Wii Walk It Out for exercise and it was great but required so much time, since it is walking.  I have switched to a Wii EA More Workouts- it moves (or I do) faster and it doesn't take so  long to get my workout.  I'm adding some yoga for increased balance and flexibility but going slowly on everything.

I'm reading The 4 Hour Body by Tim Ferriss and working on incorporating his methods for weight loss and building muscle.  He suggests getting started with just changing breakfast so we are doing this.  It's different but filling and seems to give us greater energy during the day.

I ordered a kettlebells program that should arrive next week and I hope to add this to my workout.

Good luck to us all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm in for moral support and mutual encouragement.  Could stand to lose 20 lbs, need to get in better shape overall.  

Never tried WW, not planning to at this time.  I need to eliminate junk food and cut portion sizes.  And exercise more.  What could be simpler, right?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've lost 30 lbs (down to 112) since May 2010 and have been pretty good about maintaining my weight. I did gain about 3 lbs over the holidays and want to lose that and possibly a few more. I'm 5'2" and have a slender frame. I'm not sure I need a full fledged program like WW, but I'd like to join you all in the mutual support department.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Count me in. I will get signed up for WW online as soon as my internet is back up (I am typing this from my phone and it is not easy). I had good success with NutriSystem in the past, but just got to where I couldn't eat the food anymore. I have been debating whether or not I could do WW on my own, and now I don't have too! This posting from the phone is too hard. Count me in. I'll be back!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I wanna join too!  I'm not doing WW or any type of "system" - rigid restrictions don't work well with me and my DH (our lives are too chaotic to count everything we put in our mouths since we're running 2 businesses and embarking on #3).  

Since the holidays are over, I've cut out flour, sugar and most of that processed stuff (ie bad carbs, except for the 2 handmade tortillas I cheated with today).  I'm focusing on eating healthy veggies and lean proteins.  I've also cut down to drinking wine only once a week, I'd like to cut it out all together but two special occasions came up and I indulged.  Today I joined a gym but to get the special deal, I had to pre-pay for 2 years.  

I hope this thread will inspire me to keep on track and work out!  I'm a 17 who wants to be a 13.... or at least a 14 by April when I have to order my bridesmaids dress for a wedding in May.  I look forward to reading all of your inspiring progress!  Here's to getting back into our skinny jeans!  or an excuse to go shopping for new ones....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Count me in. I've been a WW member for years, but have had a lot of setbacks. I have difficulty doing much exercise other than really low impact, off of the floor types of exercises, due to osteoarthritis, bone spurs, pinched nerve, sciatica, etc. I'm a wreck, but am determined to get the weight off. (Now that I'm officially 60 (shudder) and had a hysterectomy a few years ago, my metabolism is pretty slow, too, but I will not let that stop me.)

I love the new plan, although I've had a rough several weeks on it due to food poisoning, being in a Branson hotel for several days over Christmas, and then having had a stomach virus. Im looking forward to being able to follow the plan 100% now that I'm well again. (Hope the sick kids will stay home from school.) I think the new Points Plus plan makes a lot of sense, and am excited about it. I love to cook, and work hard to make delicious and healthy food.

I would tell you what I weigh, as well as how muchI want to lose, but then I'd have to ...... You know the rest.  . Thanks for starting this, Geoffrey. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Thumper said:


> But...I just bought myself this spiffy thingy to help figure out my real caloric burn, a BodyMedia whatchamacallit, I just need to charge it up and get the account for it set up.
> 
> I love toys


I love toys too! Please post your thoughts on the BodyMedia as you're using it.

About 5 years ago I worked with a dietician and lost 70 pounds by eating healthy and making sure I was as active as possible. Logging the food I ate and every single activity was vital to the process. One thing I learned was that if I cut calories to the point I need to lose weight I won't be able to meet minimum nutritional needs -- so activity is key for me too!

I also learned that if I focus on making sure I get enough fruits, vegetables, protein and grain into my daily diet there isn't much time for eating unhealthy stuff - and I feel better too. Keeping a food and activity diary was a key element for me. I started wearing an Omron pedometer and I had a PDA app that I used to log food and activities. There was a desktop app that I synched to so I could print it all out to review with the dietician.

Unfortunately my RA flared up for a couple of years, and I could barely get through the day at work much less get extra activity in. I had to start using steroids again and I gained it all back. 

Right now I'm using a fitbit and I love it....ironically one of my favorite things right now is the sleep monitoring....but it's a great little pedometer too. I don't mind going to the website to log food & activity because while I'm doing it I can track the data. But I do miss being able to log things while I'm away from the computer.

After looking at the BodyMedia site I'm not sure how I'd feel about that arm band thingy, especially in the summer.....let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just have to report that I have lost 1/2 a pound this morning.  I know it's not much but I'm celebrating every loss!  I'm in my third week of WW and last week when I went to weigh in I'd lost 4.4 pounds.  That puts me at almost 5 now.  WHOOT!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey, I also like your shortcut method. I am at 20 [204] and headed toward 13 [130-139] (or a little bit under) and will be delighted at each number along the way. Even though at 5'3" my ideal weight is in the 12s [126], I like the idea of heading for 13 [130] as it is a lucky number for DH and me. 

ETA [weights in pounds]


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've been curious about the fitbit. How do you like it?


So far, I'm really enjoying it. It has this cute little LCD hidden on it's side that shows a growing flower. The flower grows taller and taller to represent how active you've been. Very cute! I'm a sucker for statistical graphs and charts, too, and the website is full of them.

I'm also using the runkeeper pro app on my iPhone, I like it as well, and it's free the month of January. It emails me whenever I've gone my farthest or longest or had a great week, which is very encouraging.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

kindlek said:


> I had success with WW several years ago and have been thinking about trying it again. Can someone give me an idea of what the new changes are?


From an old post of mine in another thread:



CS said:


> [size=10pt]Hey, Kindleboarders:
> 
> I'm wondering how many of you are on Weight Watchers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just have to report that I have lost 1/2 a pound this morning. I know it's not much but I'm celebrating every loss! I'm in my third week of WW and last week when I went to weigh in I'd lost 4.4 pounds. That puts me at almost 5 now. WHOOT!


That's great! I lost quite a bit after a bout of food poisoning, then was away from home (in a hotel most of the time) around Christmas, so I gained some of what I lost when I basically didn't eat for 6 days. I got a stomach virus on New Year's Eve afternoon, didn't eat anything to speak of for 3 days, and then went into WW with a loss of over 5 lbs. The weather has been too bad for me to drive the 100 miles round trip to my meeting. I do the Monthly Pass payment plan, and use the online tools, so have been charting religiously. I am hoping we don't get the ice that might be in our forecast so that I can go to my meeting tomorrow. I'm a bit apprehensive about how my wt. will be, though, because I lost so much last time from having not eaten. (I'm a very slow loser usually.) At this point, I just want to weigh in again and see where I stand.

Continued good luck to you.


----------



## Melbre (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in...
I lost nearly 50 lbs a few years ago on WW.  Then I quit following the plan, got lazy and put most of it back on.  I rejoined the new program two weeks ago and am loving it!!  (I've lost 4 lbs, which is great for me- I'm hypothyroid and a sloooow loser)  I am eating so much better and feel better as a result.
I dusted off the treadmill and am using Jillian Michaels training on iFit for motivation there. 
Using Geoffrey's system, I'm a 16 looking to be 13 - that's only 3 - I likey the new math!  
Glad to see so many people here for support & motivation!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Count me in, couldn't be better timing! I'd just joined weight watchers 3 days ago as I'm getting close to 200 lbs (I'm 178.20) and didn't want to wait until I actually hit 200.  Also the extra 20lbs I just added this past year is making my miserable. Seems this last 20 has had more effect on my health and energy than the first 20 didn't really cause much of a disturbance other than clothes not fitting anymore. Like someone else had stated, I was all elbows and knees until about 27/28 then shot up from there, up and down in weight the past 15 years but never really did much about it. Now I'm determined to do something. 

I haven't had time to get into the mechanics of WW yet, I signed up for the At home program and with the first qtr of nursing school being a killer, I haven't made it very far other than to log 1 day of food. I'm still trying to figure out how to add my workouts as I'm not doing any standard program listed on WW. I do t-tapp. (www.t-tapp.com) so I'm trying to figure out what to add that would be comparable. As it incorporates muscle toning and aerobics into one 45 min workout.

Maybe this thread will keep me from getting lazy and or throwing in the towel as I have in the past when things are hectic or don't go very well. For instance, I just started up and now I have a severe cold....

Great idea starting a place to share our wins and struggles!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Geoffrey, I also like your shortcut method. I am at 20 and headed toward 13 (or a little bit under) and will be delighted at each number along the way. Even though at 5'3" my ideal weight is in the 12s, I like the idea of heading for 13 as it is a lucky number for DH and me.


I am not familiar with how WW works other than that food/drink are assigned points. Can someone please explain what the numbers referenced above mean? Thanks!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> Once upon a time I was 6'1" and 140 lbs and couldn't gain weight to save my soul. I was all knees and elbows. Then I turned 24 and my metabolism changed .... I like how I look around 200 so I thought I'd shoot past it ... now my goal is actually any number that starts with a 1.
> 
> Or to put it another way, for years I've referred to my weight by dropping the last digit - so I'm a 25 and I want to be a 19.


This is what he was talking about.

I may be the only one that does this, but I don't even think about (or count) the points I get for exercise. It's not that many unless you work out really hard and furious. Also, we get 49 bonus points a week! That's a lot!!! I don't count those either but on the rare chance I want to splurge, I know I have the points built in.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I am not familiar with how WW works other than that food/drink are assigned points. Can someone please explain what the numbers referenced above mean? Thanks!!


the numbers in the post are an abbreviation of weight (ie, I weigh 189 lbs, but using the shortcut, I would list it as 1.

I'm going to be an observer that roots you on. I need to lose weight (I'm 5'9 and 189lbs), but mostly I want to keep off what I've already lost. I lost 20 lbs when I was preggers and kept it off (I went from a size 18 to a size 14) and I do need to lose some more just to be healthier and to feel better. I'm going to try Wii Fit and when the weather warms, walks w/ the dog and the Boss


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I may be the only one that does this, but I don't even think about (or count) the points I get for exercise. It's not that many unless you work out really hard and furious. Also, we get 49 bonus points a week! That's a lot!!! I don't count those either but on the rare chance I want to splurge, I know I have the points built in.


I don't use exercise points either. I will count them but then no use them. I need to get an odometer again (or an app) and return to my 10,000 steps a day plan - that made a nice difference the last time as I work sitting down in front of a computer and I hate treadmills ...

The extra points I save for dinner or drinks with friends ...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> the numbers in the post are an abbreviation of weight (ie, I weigh 189 lbs, but using the shortcut, I would list it as 1.
> 
> I'm going to be an observer that roots you on. I need to lose weight (I'm 5'9 and 189lbs), but mostly I want to keep off what I've already lost. I lost 20 lbs when I was preggers and kept it off (I went from a size 18 to a size 14) and I do need to lose some more just to be healthier and to feel better. I'm going to try Wii Fit and when the weather warms, walks w/ the dog and the Boss


Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Kindle Gracie and Geoff! I was thinking about just putting what I thought in but not counting them towards food. That way I don't decide that I can eat more and end up spinning my wheels getting no where.  

Now I'd better be off to log my day!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Anita said:


> After looking at the BodyMedia site I'm not sure how I'd feel about that arm band thingy, especially in the summer.....let me know how that works out for you.


I'm wearing it now and I don't even feel it...wore it while on a fairly brisk 3 mile walk a bit ago, got sweaty, but didn't notice it then, either.

We'll see how it goes as far as capturing my info. I plugged it in to see what it said after my walk and it seemed to be right on. I got the bluetooth version, though, and that part of it kind of sucks. It won't pair easily with my phone and won't stay connected to link the data...I got online to see if there was an answer for that, and apparently it's a known issue and they're "working on it."

It was only a few bucks more, so no loss...but I think if I knew when I ordered it, I'd have just gotten the USB one...


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Sigh. I also resolved to lose weight this year. I lost five lbs in the first ten days of January, but it appears I have found it again. I hope my other resolutions go better


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> the numbers in the post are an abbreviation of weight (ie, I weigh 189 lbs, but using the shortcut, I would list it as 1.
> 
> I'm going to be an observer that roots you on. I need to lose weight (I'm 5'9 and 189lbs), but mostly I want to keep off what I've already lost. I lost 20 lbs when I was preggers and kept it off (I went from a size 18 to a size 14) and I do need to lose some more just to be healthier and to feel better. I'm going to try Wii Fit and when the weather warms, walks w/ the dog and the Boss


I use Wii quite a bit for my exercise. Wii Fit is great although I found that I needed something else as well. I have used Walk It Out quite a bit and while I am still using it I have added EA More Workouts to shorten my workout and increase my heart rate. Overall, I love Wii for my exercise. I live in the country. Nearest gym is at least 40 miles away and I'm not a gym person anyway. I love to walk and hope to do this again outdoors when the weather permits. My son has the new XBox 360 Kinnect which uses body movements without a controller. I haven't tried that yet but will. Over the years I have found that I can near starve myself and not lose weight. The key seems to be the exercise for me. Light weights have really helped me in the past so I'm adding that too. That's part of the reason I needed a shorter workout.

Good luck with Wii Fit. If you haven't used it yet, it's fun and gives you so many exercises. I love the Yoga, marching, and balance exercises from it.

I'm trying to train for a mud run that will be sometime in the summer.

Okay, following this thread will only help. I'm going to do it. Those pesky 20 lbs will be just a memory soon.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Geoffrey, I also like your shortcut method. I am at 20 [204] and headed toward 13 [130-139] (or a little bit under) and will be delighted at each number along the way. Even though at 5'3" my ideal weight is in the 12s [126], I like the idea of heading for 13 [130] as it is a lucky number for DH and me.





Ruby296 said:


> I am not familiar with how WW works other than that food/drink are assigned points. Can someone please explain what the numbers referenced above mean? Thanks!!


Ruby, I see the numbers in my post have already been explained but I have added the actual weights in pounds in the quote above. I am only as familiar with WW as you are.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hurray! Today is my weigh-in day and I'm a 24! I lost 7.2 lbs.










My first weeks it was really easy to hit large numbers the last time I did WW before my body settles down to safer, less exciting numbers - AND I was a little stopped last Monday BUT I'm still doing my chubby little happy dance.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Hurray! Today is my weigh-in day and I'm a 24! I lost 7.2 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohooo, Geoffrey! That's impressive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Geoffrey!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome Geoffrey!!!  Great job!!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad to see this type of thread, I love support groups!  I was diagnosed Type 2 diabetic in April of 2009 and since then I've lost 70 pounds.  Since losing all that weight, my blood sugars are very controlled, my blood pressure is better, my doctor is about to take me off my Metformin (diabetic medication).  But he still considers me 10 pounds overweight....grrrr.  I told him I don't know if I can lose 10 pounds more.  I've never done WW but with my diabetes, my main focus is carbohydrates.  I don't worry so much about fat, just carbohydrates.  The main thing that I have learned over almost 2 years of watching my diet and losing weight, is that it's not so much about WHAT we eat, but HOW MUCH we eat.  Even as a diabetic, I can eat small portions of most foods, nowhere near the quantities I used to eat.  That's not really so hard once you get used to it.  And of course I have the added incentive of not wanting to go blind, or lose a leg or foot to neuropathy.  Being blind is a great fear of mine, wouldn't be able to read my Kindle.

I'll be watching everybody's progresss, it's not easy, but we can all do it!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Ruby, I see the numbers in my post have already been explained but I have added the actual weights in pounds in the quote above. I am only as familiar with WW as you are.


Thanks again, Annalog. It all helps alot!

Congratulations, Geoffrey!!!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Hurray! Today is my weigh-in day and I'm a 24! I lost 7.2 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horray for Geoffrey!!!!!!!

You inspired me to check my weight using my Wii (it matches my doctor's scale and is not a forgiving as the old scale in the bathroom). I have lost another pound but am still at 20.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Woohoo Geoffrey!! That's fantastic!

Today's my weigh-in day, too. I'm down 1.4 pounds!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Way 2 go Geoffrey!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Woohoo Geoffrey!! That's fantastic!
> 
> Today's my weigh-in day, too. I'm down 1.4 pounds!


Good job! I don't get to go to my meeting because it's not until 5 p.m., it's raining, and the temperature, which is now 34, is dropping. Since it's 100 miles round trip to my meeting, I don't want to get stuck on the interstate with freezing rain/snow, which is what the forecast shows.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Good job!

A recipe from my WW meeting.  If you have given up all white stuff, read no further.   

Mix together:

One Angel Food Cake Mix
One Cake Mix - any flavor (I used lemon)

Store in an airtight container.

For a snack - In a large mug like a soup mug

stir 3 Tablespoons of water in 1/3 cup of the dry mix 
Microwave for one minute (or a little more depending on your microwave)

It dumps right out.

2 points


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I had given up the white stuff but since I had pancakes for lunch, I think I will copy this recipe for another time.

I'm off to do my step aerobics program- 30 minutes and then some light weights.  I'm tired just writing it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Woohoo Geoffrey!! That's fantastic!
> 
> Today's my weigh-in day, too. I'm down 1.4 pounds!


Woo Hoo! Happy Dance for Holly too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Good job!
> 
> A recipe from my WW meeting. If you have given up all white stuff, read no further.
> 
> ...


Niiiiice... I'mma gonna have to try this!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Woohoo Geoffrey!! That's fantastic!
> 
> Today's my weigh-in day, too. I'm down 1.4 pounds!


Horray for Holly!!!!!!!

I love the images!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo Geoffrey and Holly!!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Oh, me! *waving my hand* I lost 40 pounds and got to a fabulous weight back in '04... got pregnant and gained it all back... then lost 45 pounds after baby. I've been floating around 15 pounds up, down, up, down. Now I'm at my highest since I was pregnant and want to lose a total of 30 pounds. I'm already down 4.
> 
> All I'm doing is counting calories with my nifty Android app Calorie Counter by FatSecret (it was free). Hubby and I are both eating healthy and going to the gym again, which helps a lot - going alone is tough.


This is me totally except i have a lot more to lose. (like 60). Down like 7.5 now. My baby is 6 months and I lost 35lbs in the week after having him....(massive water weight gain), I decided its time to lose the rest of my baby weight gain and all of what i was losing before i got pregnant. I have the Absolute Fitness App for droid, how is the Calorie Counter? Sounds like the same thing essentially. I have recruited my mother to be my buddy.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Is Absolute Fitness a free app?  I'm really cheap...   That's why I went with CalorieCounter.  It has some bugs, but I've found workarounds for everything that bugs me.

My "baby" is almost 6 years old, so any weight I have is my own eating problems... not baby weight.  I did lose all the baby weight, but I've struggled with my weight all my life, so it's not anything unusual for me.

I only weigh in once a week, so I'll know if I'm down at all this weekend.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I started my diet on the 1st but only started weighing myself last Monday.  As of today, a week later, I'm only down .7 pounds.  Not the most motivating start but seeing all of your successes is certainly going to help me stick with it!

On the positive side, my calves are sore so the workouts are getting me somewhere....


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I weighed myself tonight and I've lost 2 lbs.  I wasn't expecting that.  This might change tomorrow as I usually weigh more in the morning.

Night, everyone.


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

Great thread, count me in! I lost 46 lbs using Sparkpeople from June-December, and decided to take a break for the holiday..well..I still haven't started back up and need to, so hopefully this will motivate me! I started at almost 26 (love the method, btw) and am at almost 21 right now. I'm 5'8 so I'd like to hit 14 or 15 by June. Congrats to everyone who has lost already


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Last year I lost 20 pounds in the first three months, then did nothing for 8 months and finally lost another 8. 
Then the holidays hit and I backslid  the 8. But now I am chasing those 8 again.
Want to lose them and 30 more.
For me portion control and severely limited snacking works.
Oh yeah and I need to do my 40 minutes of exercise every day.

But some noticeable exercise and portion control does it for me.
Slow and sure wins the day.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Well done to all the Losers


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Is Absolute Fitness a free app? I'm really cheap...  That's why I went with CalorieCounter. It has some bugs, but I've found workarounds for everything that bugs me.
> 
> My "baby" is almost 6 years old, so any weight I have is my own eating problems... not baby weight. I did lose all the baby weight, but I've struggled with my weight all my life, so it's not anything unusual for me.
> 
> I only weigh in once a week, so I'll know if I'm down at all this weekend.


Yes it is free, i am cheap as well. i weigh in on friday...really hoping i see some improvement.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh2Read said:


> Great thread, count me in! I lost 46 lbs using Sparkpeople from June-December,


Love Sparkpeople!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I weighed myself tonight and I've lost 2 lbs. I wasn't expecting that. This might change tomorrow as I usually weigh more in the morning.
> 
> Night, everyone.


2lbs is great! Was it still missing in the morning?


----------



## Cherilyn (Dec 27, 2010)

I am also working on weight loss. I am 5'1" and weigh 157 pounds; the most I've ever been! My first goal is 17 pounds. I will hopefully set another one when I get to that one.

I have also started a blog. Well, am trying to. I'm no programmer for sure and trying to work out the kinks. I read that blogging helps. My blog is;

www.cherisfat.com

This is brand new as of today, so not much is posted.

Anyway, about exercise....I have been advised (for maximum weight loss) by a trainer/nutrionist to do a 12 minute interval routine every other day. 30 seconds of a super high intensity exercise (I run on the treadmill as fast as I can) and 30 seconds off (completely stopped). Do this 6 times, then rest for 2 minutes and then do it again. AND THAT'S IT. When he explained how your body reacts to this type of workout, it really made sense.

I hate to work out! But I can DO this for 12 minutes and I can feel it all over my body. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

I rejoined Weight Watchers the week before New Years. I had great success with it years ago before I had my children. Now I have baby weight and then some to lose. I've lost almost 10 pounds so far. My husband is doing the program with me but not actually going to meetings. That is working fine for him so far. I love this thread and can certainly use the motivation and support!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> 2lbs is great! Was it still missing in the morning?


Got almost one lb back this morning but I'm still ahead. I tend to go up and down by 2-4 lbs. I try not to weigh too often because of this. It makes me frustrated. I am so glad to find this thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally signed up for WW Online. I also just placed an order for a scale and a body tape measure to track my progress. Guess I should get to bed now and get some sleep before I have to take my mom to the doctor at 7!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping my Fitbit is here today. Don't really need to lose, just tone up. I'm not really impressed with the Fitbit website but the product sounds awesome and am really interested in the sleep monitor. I know I don't get enough sleep. Haven't figured out how knowing this for sure is going to help. Must STOP M & M's right before bed! (sigh)


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I want to join the party! When I went to the dr. for some antibiotics last month I decided it was time to make some serious changes. I needed to lose 150 pounds to get to the top end of the ideal weight for my height. Thanks to a lovely flu to jump start things I lost 10 pounds in the first 3 weeks, and now I'm working on dietary changes (just because I love all the deserts at the luncheon doesn't mean I need a piece of each) and getting some movement into my daily activities. I know it will take a long time to get to where I want to be, but I know I will be so much healthier when I get there.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hooray for everyone working to be healthier!

I just ordered EA SPORTS Active 2 for the Wii and an accessory pack so that DH will need a new excuse for sitting in his recliner while I am exercising. His current excuse when I am exercising with the original EA Sports Active is that we only have one nunchuck. The new version uses a heart rate monitor and some additional motion sensors in arm and leg straps so that the nunchuck is not needed. This excuse will be offset by the accessory pack with a second set motion sensors and another heart rate monitor.

Since I received an e-mail that they have a 1/2 price sale with free shipping until 4 PM EST, I decided not to wait until I could find a wireless nunchuck locally.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Hooray for everyone working to be healthier!
> 
> I just ordered EA SPORTS Active 2 for the Wii and an accessory pack so that DH will need a new excuse for sitting in his recliner while I am exercising. His current excuse when I am exercising with the original EA Sports Active is that we only have one nunchuck. The new version uses a heart rate monitor and some additional motion sensors in arm and leg straps so that the nunchuck is not needed. This excuse will be offset by the accessory pack with a second set motion sensors and another heart rate monitor.
> 
> Since I received an e-mail that they have a 1/2 price sale with free shipping until 4 PM EST, I decided not to wait until I could find a wireless nunchuck locally.


Who did you order this from? I'm interested in trying out this game. I am currently in love with just dance 2, I've worked out with it the last two mornings and have had too much fun. I also have wii fit, I like the boxing and you and hula hooping on that one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Working to be healthier is the best motivation.

But....

Sometimes that's a pretty abstract idea to keep in mind when there's a piece of chocolate cake tempting you, or when it's raining and you don't feel like going to the gym. Healthy? Yeah, sure, tomorrow....

So what _else_ does everyone use as motivation? Being in shape for your upcoming beach vacation? Being in shape to keep up with your active kids/spouse/dog? Not wanting to listen to your spouse (or mom) nag you about your weight anymore? Wanting to fit into the clothes you already bought that are just a bit too snug? Not feeling like you have to


Spoiler



turn down the lights


? Vanity induced by an upcoming class reunion? Wanting to one-up your mom/MIL/best friend who's been crowing about her weight loss? C'mon, fess up -- what _really_ makes you grit your teeth and do that extra half-hour on the treadmill?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Susan - I'm in my best friends wedding in May - that's my main motivation!

My other motivation is fitting into all my fancy work clothes that I purchased 25 lbs ago.... I refuse to sink money into more suits!  The added benefit of not getting winded walking up a flight of stairs in front of clients is a bonus!

I was at my best weight before my wedding (had lost and kept it off for over 2 years) then started gaining.... 2 years have passed and I'm 25 over my best so I'd like to get back there again, I was really happy with my body.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My official motivation is my health - that's my story and I"m sticking to it.

My shallow motivation is that I miss being checked out by 20-somethings with Daddy issues ....


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> My official motivation is my health - that's my story and I"m sticking to it.
> 
> My shallow motivation is that I miss being checked out by 20-somethings with Daddy issues ....


Geoffrey- that's cute, funny and very open. Love it.

I'm in it for my health and to feel more energy. We have been using Tim Ferriss' "The 4 Hour Body" ideas. He suggests trying just breakfast to start if you don't want to do the entire program. So we did this and I lost 2 pounds just doing that. The added benefit of the protein early in the morning and within 1 hour of waking has been increased energy. Each morning, I don't want to eat so soon after getting up but I make myself do it and then I'm glad. I seem to be getting more done with my time.

I'm going to try my new kettlebell exercise this afternoon I hope. I viewed part of the DVD last night. I have promised a friend that I will do a Mud Run with her in the fall and I know I have to be much stronger than I am now to do that.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't have a big problem sticking to my points per day.  Typically I go to the gym and work out or I run at home.  With the weather being cold I've totally lost my motivation to move!  All I want to do is grab a blanket and my kindle and a cup of tea and stay warm.

I'm still losing weight but having great difficulty and need motivation to move.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> My shallow motivation is that I miss being checked out by 20-somethings with Daddy issues ....


Effective motivation, right?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Effective motivation, right?


It certainly makes me feel pretty.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

cmg.sweet said:


> Who did you order this from? I'm interested in trying out this game. I am currently in love with just dance 2, I've worked out with it the last two mornings and have had too much fun. I also have wii fit, I like the boxing and you and hula hooping on that one.


I ordered it directly from the EA store (http://eastore.ea.com/). I have seen it on sale at Target where I think they have a promototion that ends some time soon. I have been using EA Sports Active and Walk It Out! I also have Wii Fit.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Does fear count as motivation?  That is my real motivation, but my fun motivation is that I want to be able to buy cute shoes again, and ride rollercoasters.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I ordered it directly from the EA store (http://eastore.ea.com/). I have seen it on sale at Target where I think they have a promototion that ends some time soon. I have been using EA Sports Active and Walk It Out! I also have Wii Fit.


I purchased most of my Wii games/workouts from Amazon. I love Walk It Out though I am not using it now and I like EA More Workouts. Just Dance is a lot of fun. Wii Fit has a great variety. I felt crazy at first using a game console for exercise but wow, I lost ten pounds using Walk It Out. I gained it back when things got busy and I didn't keep up the exercise.

Good luck with your Wii workouts.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Geoffrey,

I'm in it to fit back into a nice expensive wardrobe that I had purchased a few years ago for a new job that I out grew about 7 months into the job  so I really want to get my $$ out of them 

Also I tell you, if I don't have 6-pack abs when this cold is over I'm going to be grumpy! With all the exercise my stomach is getting from coughing and blowing my nose I should have lost at least 2 or 3 inches <ggggg> anyway, I haven't felt up to watching what I eat. Really haven't been in the mood for food which can be a good thing, we'll see on Sunday.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> My official motivation is my health - that's my story and I"m sticking to it.
> 
> My shallow motivation is that I miss being checked out by 20-somethings with Daddy issues ....


LOL now there's motivation!  Great answer!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Official Weigh in today and I lost 4 more lbs  More than I expected after all the calories consumed on girls night...So excited.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

j_cage said:


> Official Weigh in today and I lost 4 more lbs  More than I expected after all the calories consumed on girls night...So excited.


Great job!!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

j_cage said:


> Official Weigh in today and I lost 4 more lbs  More than I expected after all the calories consumed on girls night...So excited.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

j_cage said:


> Official Weigh in today and I lost 4 more lbs  More than I expected after all the calories consumed on girls night...So excited.


Awesome!!!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

j_cage said:


> Official Weigh in today and I lost 4 more lbs  More than I expected after all the calories consumed on girls night...So excited.


That's great. Congratulations.

Geoffrey- great picture.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh, me, me! I need this thread. Stay-at-home mom/writer with a handful of a toddler.  

I don't have a big weight loss goal: just fifteen pounds would make me ecstatic. I'm only 5'4", and after giving birth to an 11lb+ baby, I have a permanent pooch that fills up with flab every time I eat anything remotely tasty.   As someone who had a fighting weight of 116 lbs as a black belt back in college, seeing myself in this condition is pretty disheartening.  I so want to look like I could kick someone's butt again.  

Motivation: to look awesome enough that men other than my husband notice I'm a woman, not an oompa loompa. Also to look good in a proper swimsuit, not a muffin-hider.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Motivation: to look awesome enough that men other than my husband notice I'm a woman, not an oompa loompa.


I think that is the ultimate goal for us all 

btw...thanks for all the congrats...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My motivation to get the blubber off is simple: I DON'T WANT TO DIE...

Well, that and I'd like to be able to tuck my shirt in and not have a giant muffin top.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The short-term goals don't work for me.  Social events come and go and then the weight goes back on if I were to set them as a goal.  Health is the most important thing for me.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I did my kettlebell workout again today.  It was harder this time than the first time.  What's up with that?


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Your muscles might still be sore/tight from last time?

I roller skated some yesterday, had a blast but I can really feel it in my legs today!  My DH's scale isn't digital so I can't be precise but it this morning the needle was hanging out around 275, so about 5 down!  Today I need to do my dancing workout and I think a friend and I are going geocaching in a local park so I should get some walking in with that too.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

cmg- great on that 5 down.  And all the exercise.  Enjoy the day.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

WTG CMG!!!!  Geochaching sounds like a lot of fun enjoy!

Ok, my cold is finally on the way out. I did not track my food on WW last week as I had very little appetite and didn't workout any.  I did weigh and measure this morning (I'm doing both on WW to keep me motivated in case one doesn't go down maybe the other would still have moved down ).  

So 2.8lbs down and 1.5inches lost. Seems coughing is helpful to weight and inch loss LOL!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Sit-ups and squats today, to the point where getting up makes me far too aware of all the muscles I've worked. Love that burn!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Just looked up geocaching.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am in.  I just found this thread.  I have reasons and excuses why I need to lose 50 pounds.  I am committed this time and have been working out and watching portions.  The food i eat is generally good, it's the quantity mostly and serving my husband and myself the same portion size.  I have been watching it since January 4th and have lost 8.5 pounds.  That and cutting down on snacks. It just doesn't work for me no matter what the experts say.  Being 47 without a functional thyroid, I just have to face the fact that I have to watch every last calorie and carb.  Interesting thing though, I found out through trial and error, that I need more fat than most diets proclaim.  Without it my thyroid shuts down and thinks I will starve.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Three pounds lost so far! 

Does anyone else weigh themselves only in the morning in their birthday suit? Seems more reliable that way.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Three pounds lost so far!
> 
> Does anyone else weigh themselves only in the morning in their birthday suit? Seems more reliable that way.


Yep, though with my glasses on. They probably weigh an ounce and a half, so it gives me an excuse to round down.  

Congrats on the three pounds!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

naked and before you get your hair wet but after going to the bathroom.  What can I say?  The lower the number, the better I feel


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The EA Sports Active 2 for the Wii arrived today. Although I did not get home today until after 9 pm, I imported my profile from the original EA Sports Active and did the first exercise set of the 3 week Cardio Kick Start program. The first exercise set took about 20 minutes (Easy level). It said I burned about 100 calories. I like this version much better than the original. (I plan to give the original one to my mom.) I liked that this version focused on both warm up and cool down exercises as well as displaying my heart rate and exercise zone on the screen. I also liked the summary screen that showed my heart rate and zones over the course of the exercise session.

I also set up the online connection to the EA Sports Active 2 for online tracking. I just checked from my computer and can see how many calories I burned during each exercise. There is an option for identifying friends and setting up exercise groups but it requires knowing the EA ID first.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> naked and before you get your hair wet but after going to the bathroom. What can I say? The lower the number, the better I feel


Extra points for honesty. But I do the same thing ....

For this week, I gained a lb - but we went to dinner with friends or family Friday, Saturday and Sunday with a round of cocktails (or 3) Saturday night so I don't regret it.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Marguerite said:


> naked and before you get your hair wet but after going to the bathroom. What can I say? The lower the number, the better I feel


Agreed! I don't want to weigh my breakfast, my clothes, or my...breakfast from yesterday.  I just want to know how much *I* weigh.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My weigh in at Weight Watchers today and I am down 1.8 pounds.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My weigh in at Weight Watchers today and I am down 1.8 pounds.


Congratulations!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My weigh in at Weight Watchers today and I am down 1.8 pounds.


Congratulations! Weird, I seem to be gaining weight this week.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I joined WW on 12/3 ... down 18.2 lbs so far.  I'm doing it online this time, no meetings.

Points plus is pretty awesome!


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

I was down 3 pounds this week and 11.2 pounds total since the beginning of the year. 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Does anyone else weigh themselves only in the morning in their birthday suit? Seems more reliable that way.


I weigh in the shorts I slept in and a t-shirt--but it's the same every morning, so the numbers have some consistency. 'Course, I pee first, because who wants that extra 13-16 ounces on the scale?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I weigh in the shorts I slept in and a t-shirt--but it's the same every morning, so the numbers have some consistency. 'Course, I pee first, because who wants that extra 13-16 ounces on the scale?


This matches how I weigh myself in the morning. In the evening I weigh myself in my exercise outfit.

Since I use my WiiFit board as my "official weight" scale, I set up two different names on the Wii so that I have one Mii for weighing myself in the morning and a different Mii for weighing myself in the evening in order to avoid the 2-3 pound differences and also to avoid the annoying messages from the Wii about daily weight fluctuations.  I don't weigh myself on the Wii every day but do pick the correct Mii based on the time of day. 

I weighed myself this morning and the Wii says I have lost 2 pounds in the 10 days since my last morning weigh-in. Still at 20 but only 1.8 pounds left to reach 19. 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My weigh in at Weight Watchers today and I am down 1.8 pounds.


Hooray!! wtg


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

congratulations Annalog.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I was down 10 pounds but gained back 2.  Net 8 pounds since January 1.  I have got to get it back going the right way but my weight fluctuates at certain times of the month


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I joined WW today.  They said I have 15 lbs to lose to reach goal weight.  My boss is going to the same meetings, and we get along great so I think that will help keep me going. I am not really a "meeting" sort of person. I'm more of a loner, and a room of strangers is like...scarey... so having her there helps. I also set myself up for etools. I think being able to use the app. will help.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't been sticking with anything relatively "good" and I've had some issues with motivation.  Well, tonight my DH and I purchased sailplane rides for a great deal (Living Social Sacramento).  The only caveat is that we're combined 72 lbs over the weight limit (which wasn't listed on the deal, we saw it later on the company's site after purchasing two trips).  

Motivation can be a beautiful thing.  Of course the main motivation should be health but I've found that when you're starving after working 10 hours straight health isn't my top priority.  

So, here's to a (second) new start and hopefully like all of you, I'll be recording progress soon!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I got my kettlebell workout done.  It bothers my lousy knees a little so I have to be careful.  It's a good workout but I won't be able to do it every day.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in! I spent last spring and summer running every other day and took off 15 pounds only to have it somehow (maybe chips and chocolate....) it has found its way back.

and.

this title thread trolled me right in.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's WW weigh in day and I lost the lb I gained last week.  Part of me thinks it's too little, but I've lost 7 lbs in January and that's 11% of my total desired weight loss.


----------



## Melbre (Jan 9, 2011)

Weigh in day for me too - lost 1.6 this week, which brings my January total to 8 lbs.  I'm normally a very, very slow loser - so I'm thrilled with these results.  
I'm doing really well with the food portion of the plan, but I really need to work on spending more time with the treadmill, though.
Congrats to all the "losers" and keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not weighing in for the time being as I seem to be having some trouble with the food part of my plan.  I have improved my workout though and did some slow elliptical work and then Wii cardio workout.  It feels good.

Hope everyone is well.  Congratulations to all of you that are doing so well with your program.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Melbre said:


> Weigh in day for me too - lost 1.6 this week,


that's awesome! I'm starting this week, so I'll only weigh in on Monday coming. I bought a bag of bridge mixture today. good news: I haven't eaten any. grin


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Today was my weigh in day. I was down 4 pounds this week. 15.4 pounds so since I started at the end of December. 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Krista said:


> Today was my weigh in day. I was down 4 pounds this week. 15.4 pounds so since I started at the end of December.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


WOW 15 lbs is great! Just don't celebrate with cake.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> WOW 15 lbs is great! Just don't celebrate with cake.


I celebrated with more exercise! lol


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Kindle Krista said:


> Today was my weigh in day. I was down 4 pounds this week. 15.4 pounds so since I started at the end of December.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


Wow, great work.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Weighed myself this morning and found I'd lost another pound, bringing my total since January 1 to 7 pounds. So excited! I feel great, and I'm nearly halfway to my weight loss goal already.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Weighed myself this morning and found I'd lost another pound, bringing my total since January 1 to 7 pounds. So excited! I feel great, and I'm nearly halfway to my weight loss goal already.


That's great!!! Awesome job!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Excited to hear of all those lost pounds! Way to go!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm doing a Super Bowl related workout today with some other online friends. We're doing ten reps of an exercise of our choice, per point scored by the team we're rooting for. So a touchdown + extra point = 70 reps of something. Bring on the pain!   I'm rooting for the Packers, but I'm considering doing another exercise every time the Steelers score, too. 

/masochistic football fan


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow- great workout.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My total loss so far is 8.9. Hoping to get back on track with the exercise. The weather and the flu have been slowing me down.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

lonestar said:


> Wow- great workout.


It was! 250 squats and 280 crunches. The Packers nearly killed me early on with their back-to-back touchdowns.  I'm so adding this to my workouts when football season starts up again. It was a blast!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I lost 1 1/2 pounds the 1st week. Not great. But they said since I only have 15 lbs to get rid of it may come off slower. I've been doing 45 minutes on the treadmill about 5 days a week.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

elliptical and cardio done today.  I tried to do a little bit of Just Dance and while it was a riot, I was terrible at it.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going to join in with y'all 
I gained about 3lbs back this weekend after I was almost to my first 5% goal of weight loss. It sucks and I'm scared to weigh myself again or even put it on my WW thing. 
I think my big issue this weekend has just been to eat right and every meal.
I'm currently doing the nike+ walk to run program and its kicking my butt. It feels great though.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I lost a pound last week, but then went up .2 this week. Between the weather and out of town guests, my schedule has been all off. But I'm happy with how it stands now. I've lost six pounds in five weeks without much effort at all (hardly any, really). 

Contests to all the other losers!


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like everyone is working hard! Great job to all the losers   I weigh in tomorrow morning at WW. I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

I was 2 pounds down today at my WW weigh in. Now I'm at 17.4 pounds down since the end of December.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

A little encouragement for y'all!










Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

oiy. zero pounds. here's hoping next week moves the scales


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I've plateaued also. Need to kick it up a notch before taking vaycay next weekend. Long car rides + excellent cooking will wreak havoc with my plans for waistwide domination.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

I was down 2.2 pounds this week at my meeting this morning. Now I'm at 19.6 pounds total since the end of December.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I've lost 6 lbs in 4 weeks which is pretty good since I've not been strict enough with my plan. My roommate even noticed I lost weight and I noticed too.
I should hit my 5% goal this week (15. The nike plus walk to run program is about to get a lot more intense this week too. Running 2 miles every other day. 
Final goal is getting closer too now.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

hi everyone!! Is anyone doing Nutrisystem? I just started yesterday, and I gotta admit the day went pretty well . I was having trouble logging on to the Nutrisystem site, member discussion board... Anyone here a member and experiencing the sam prob


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm combining Shakeology shakes (1 per day) with Weight Watchers. Finally lost 2 lbs. this week w/Wt. Watchers. Shakes start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

I forgot to post last week!  

Last week I was down 3.2 and this week I am down 4.4 for a total of 27.2 so far.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great, Krista! You're way ahead of me. Keep up the good work!

Anyone here who has quite a bit to lose and who has found a pedometer that will stay clipped on his/her waistband (I don't wear a belt) without popping off?


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Great, Krista! You're way ahead of me. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Anyone here who has quite a bit to lose and who has found a pedometer that will stay clipped on his/her waistband (I don't wear a belt) without popping off?


Thanks, Cindy! Ideally I would like to lose about 40 more. I am going to watch for any posts about pedometers that stay clipped. I bought the WW one and it pops off. So does my cheap one from Wal-Mart lol.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Krista said:


> Thanks, Cindy! Ideally I would like to lose about 40 more. I am going to watch for any posts about pedometers that stay clipped. I bought the WW one and it pops off. So does my cheap one from Wal-Mart lol.


Maybe I should start a thread in the Not Quite Kindle section. It's apt to get lost or overlooked in this one.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Maybe I should start a thread in the Not Quite Kindle section. It's apt to get lost or overlooked in this one.


Good idea! Oh and I forgot to congratulate you on your loss! Great job!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Krista said:


> Good idea! Oh and I forgot to congratulate you on your loss! Great job!!


Thanks! I've really seesawed around since the WW PP program started. I have had food poisoning and then, a few weeks later, a GI virus, and could hardly eat anything while I was sick. Of course, illnesses like that lead to big weight losses which are often followed by a wt. gain once the system gets back to normal. I'm hoping I'm back to losing now. I really think the shake for breakfast or lunch will help (especially breakfast) since I'm usually on the run as I get ready to go to school.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks! I've really seesawed around since the WW PP program started. I have had food poisoning and then, a few weeks later, a GI virus, and could hardly eat anything while I was sick. Of course, illnesses like that lead to big weight losses which are often followed by a wt. gain once the system gets back to normal. I'm hoping I'm back to losing now. I really think the shake for breakfast or lunch will help (especially breakfast) since I'm usually on the run as I get ready to go to school.


Sounds like you are on the right track!  I did WW about 8 or 9 years ago before I had my kids. I did really good. And then I got pregnant with my first. It was downhill from there for me lol. I rejoined on December 28th 2010. So for only being 2 months into the new program, I am loving it. I hope to keep up. I am making it a lifestyle change and not a diet. Otherwise I won't stick with it. I wish I were naturally thin but I have to work at it. Such is life I guess lol.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Krista said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track!  I did WW about 8 or 9 years ago before I had my kids. I did really good. And then I got pregnant with my first. It was downhill from there for me lol. I rejoined on December 28th 2010. So for only being 2 months into the new program, I am loving it. I hope to keep up. I am making it a lifestyle change and not a diet. Otherwise I won't stick with it. I wish I were naturally thin but I have to work at it. Such is life I guess lol.


I went downhill after I had my kids, but that's been too long ago to use as an excuse. (I'm still using my hysterectomy as an excuse, and that was more than 10 years ago.) I love the new WW plan, as it really makes a lot of sense. You're certainly doing well with it. Continued good luck!


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I went downhill after I had my kids, but that's been too long ago to use as an excuse. (I'm still using my hysterectomy as an excuse, and that was more than 10 years ago.) I love the new WW plan, as it really makes a lot of sense. You're certainly doing well with it. Continued good luck!


I have lots of excuses I can (and have used) use too. I'm putting those behind me now. I like coming here. So many supportive "friends"


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindle Krista said:


> I have lots of excuses I can (and have used) use too. I'm putting those behind me now. I like coming here. So many supportive "friends"


Same here. I love to cook (probably even more than I love to eat), and am going to try to remember not to do so much "quality control" while cooking.


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Same here. I love to cook (probably even more than I love to eat), and am going to try to remember not to do so much "quality control" while cooking.


I know exactly what you mean!!!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> hi everyone!! Is anyone doing Nutrisystem? I just started yesterday, and I gotta admit the day went pretty well . I was having trouble logging on to the Nutrisystem site, member discussion board... Anyone here a member and experiencing the sam prob


I just got the Nutrisystem dry foods box last week, and the frozen box is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I must say...so far I'm not that impressed. I realize portion control is key, but having a small pastry (at 160 calories) for Breakfast seems a bit absurd. That's entering starvation, not portion control. Same goes for their lunches and dinners. A tiny cup of soup for lunch - after the small pastry for breakfast - followed by a small tray for dinner? Hmm... That's when people start giving up and binging on French fries! Frankly, the Healthy Choice Steamers (available in grocery stores) offers much bigger portions at comparable calorie count (and surprisingly good taste.) So I'm not sure how much my Nutrisystem experiment will last.

On the plus side, a friend and I are going to start doing spin classes. We'll see how long I can survive that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I did Nutrisystem a few years ago...are you supplementing the meals with fresh fruits and veggies? I know I spent as much on the fresh foods as I did on the Nutrisystem food, and they were key in not feeling hungry. I didn't mind their food (didn't love it, either...but it was edible) and turned out to be intolerant of all the soy and the sugar alcohols they use.

Tried Jenny Craig, too. Much better food IMHO, but again--soy. After 3 months they actually kicked me out of the program because they were worried my intolerance would become a full fledged allergy. The Spouse Thingy is still doing it, has been for a year and a half...that's how much better the food is, he still likes it, and really likes his counselor. I kind of miss it...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I did Nutrisystem a few years ago...are you supplementing the meals with fresh fruits and veggies? I know I spent as much on the fresh foods as I did on the Nutrisystem food, and they were key in not feeling hungry. I didn't mind their food (didn't love it, either...but it was edible) and turned out to be intolerant of all the soy and the sugar alcohols they use.
> 
> Tried Jenny Craig, too. Much better food IMHO, but again--soy. After 3 months they actually kicked me out of the program because they were worried my intolerance would become a full fledged allergy. The Spouse Thingy is still doing it, has been for a year and a half...that's how much better the food is, he still likes it, and really likes his counselor. I kind of miss it...


I'm definitely noticing a _sameness_ to the taste of their food. Whatever it is, it's got the same flavor. A combination of sugar and alcohol sounds about right! It's edible...but not for long. I also don't like the fact that they ship the entire month's supply of food in just two shipments. But I suppose it's all so pickled that it really doesn't matter. Overall - I must say I am not impressed with Nutrisystem and very much doubt I'll do a second month. (If I even last the first one!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

At least you get 2 shipments. When I did it they only had shelf-stable foods, and it was a once a month shipment. Too pricey for what you get, I think, though I found it edible.

Seriously though, if you don't like NS, but you want that kick start, look into Jenny Craig. Most of their food is frozen and I actually miss several of the meals. I kinda wanna kick the Spouse Thingy when he makes their meatloaf...it smells awesome.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Thumper said:


> At least you get 2 shipments. When I did it they only had shelf-stable foods, and it was a once a month shipment. Too pricey for what you get, I think, though I found it edible.
> 
> Seriously though, if you don't like NS, but you want that kick start, look into Jenny Craig. Most of their food is frozen and I actually miss several of the meals. I kinda wanna kick the Spouse Thingy when he makes their meatloaf...it smells awesome.


I'll definitely look into Jenny Craig's program.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So I was bad while I was in Kingston - I ate whatever I pleased and had a few beers in the hotel bar every night with my colleagues.  It was 2 weeks of work hard, play hard.  Unfortunately, all the work was on a laptop so not that many calories burned .... When I got home last friday, I was at 253.3  YIKES!  I gained everything but one pound back again.

This week has been my birthday vacation week and the past 3 days were spent outside mowing, planting, turning soil, fertilizing, sowing .... all that spring planting stuff needed to get the yard back in shape.  I weighed myself yesterday afternoon and had lost 4 of those pounds.  Today I'm getting up on the roof to make sure all is good and then cleaning gutters.  Now, I cannot do this every day without first opening a lawn care company, but these past few days have helped (and allowed me to have a shamrock shake yesterday without guilt).


Oh, and I just haven't been feeling Weight Watchers.  I canceled them again.  I started using Myfitnesspal on Monday since it has an android app.  It's pure calorie counting but so far seems to be doing well.  I do like that it has a UPC label scanner I can use to scan in my food as I make lunch or whatever ....


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I need to be too sexy for my weight loss. It's time to really focus on it.  

Jenna


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't get discouraged Geoffrey, just get back on the wagon.

As of today, I've lost 16 pounds.  woooohooooo!!!  I'm actually at my goal weight now but I think I'll lose a few more just for security.  I LOVE the new WeightWatchers PointsPlus plan.  It has been so easy I've really surprised myself.  I tried and tried for 2 years and couldn't lose a pound.  Then I decided to go get the new plan right before Christmas.  I have not gone back to weigh in every week because I have the plan and I have my head right and I can do it!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

ok.  am officially down 10 pounds.  I thought that it would go so much faster.  I think my age and thyroid don't help but still it's been 2 1/2 months and I thought that i would be down almost 20 by now.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

According to the scale this morning I'm down 27lbs., so I've gone from 29 to 26 (using Geoffrey's scale from the first page) but I've been hanging around this point for a while so I need to kick it up a notch. I know I'm losing some cause clothes are getting looser and others are noticing, but the scale seems to be ignoring it! 

A couple weeks ago I went to the mall with my mom (#1 supporter) and she made me try on new clothes and bought me some new jeans and a new skirt...3 sizes smaller than what I wore into the mall.  They were a little snug, but this way I can "shrink" into them.  The big thing that day was that we walked around the mall and I didn't get winded and have to make her slow down so I could keep up!


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

cmg.sweet said:


> A couple weeks ago I went to the mall with my mom (#1 supporter) and she made me try on new clothes and bought me some new jeans and a new skirt...3 sizes smaller than what I wore into the mall. They were a little snug, but this way I can "shrink" into them. The big thing that day was that we walked around the mall and I didn't get winded and have to make her slow down so I could keep up!


I love going down clothing sizes ...


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoops I forgot to update here. I'm down 30.2 now. I'm thrilled so far.



cmg.sweet said:


> According to the scale this morning I'm down 27lbs., so I've gone from 29 to 26 (using Geoffrey's scale from the first page) but I've been hanging around this point for a while so I need to kick it up a notch. I know I'm losing some cause clothes are getting looser and others are noticing, but the scale seems to be ignoring it!
> 
> A couple weeks ago I went to the mall with my mom (#1 supporter) and she made me try on new clothes and bought me some new jeans and a new skirt...3 sizes smaller than what I wore into the mall. They were a little snug, but this way I can "shrink" into them. The big thing that day was that we walked around the mall and I didn't get winded and have to make her slow down so I could keep up!


Cmg, that's awesome!!! I love going down in sizes. As I go down in sizes, I buy two pairs of jeans in the next size and that's it because I hope to keep on moving lol. As I move out of them, I get them out of the house and give them away. My clothes closet is getting kind of empty but I will replenish when I get to where I want to stay. I've gone down 4 jean sizes so far. I had a hard time getting used to wearing something that was a little snugger. I had been wearing things so loose for so long to hide what I didn't want to admit was there that it felt weird lol. But I'm embracing it now. For a while, people really didn't notice or didn't say anything if they did (outside of my close friends and family). But just this last week I had a ton of people comment on my weight loss. That makes me feel good! 

Congrats to everyone here! Keep it up!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Kindle Krista said:


> Whoops I forgot to update here. I'm down 30.2 now. I'm thrilled so far.
> 
> Cmg, that's awesome!!! I love going down in sizes. As I go down in sizes, I buy two pairs of jeans in the next size and that's it because I hope to keep on moving lol. As I move out of them, I get them out of the house and give them away. My clothes closet is getting kind of empty but I will replenish when I get to where I want to stay. I've gone down 4 jean sizes so far. I had a hard time getting used to wearing something that was a little snugger. I had been wearing things so loose for so long to hide what I didn't want to admit was there that it felt weird lol. But I'm embracing it now. For a while, people really didn't notice or didn't say anything if they did (outside of my close friends and family). But just this last week I had a ton of people comment on my weight loss. That makes me feel good!
> 
> Congrats to everyone here! Keep it up!


Yeah, I'm really going to try to avoid buying new until I get to where I want to be. Luckily my mom can do alterations so I'll be getting her to help me take stuff in so I won't have to buy as much new while I'm still losing....then it is shopping spree time!


----------



## Kindle Krista (Jan 19, 2011)

cmg.sweet said:


> Yeah, I'm really going to try to avoid buying new until I get to where I want to be. Luckily my mom can do alterations so I'll be getting her to help me take stuff in so I won't have to buy as much new.


That's awesome!! Good idea. Wish I had that option lol. I just pick up a couple of pairs of jeans at Wal-Mart to hold me over when I drop a size. It works for now lol. Then I'm not spending a lot and I don't mind as much when I have to give them away after a bit. Once I get to where I want to be, I will splurge on some jeans from the mall. Something to look forward to


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've lost 6.2 total. Not quickly, but still I'm 6.2 lbs less then I was.  My 5% goal is 8 lbs, so I'm close.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Exercise burns calories.
And portion control, portion control, portion control.
Especially as you age.....believe me.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Anyone here who has quite a bit to lose and who has found a pedometer that will stay clipped on his/her waistband (I don't wear a belt) without popping off?





Kindle Krista said:


> I am going to watch for any posts about pedometers that stay clipped. I bought the WW one and it pops off. So does my cheap one from Wal-Mart lol.


There were a bunch of reviews of pedometers on Betsy's "walk across America" thread.... I forget the title... anybody remember what it was?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I took a hiatus but I think I'm back!!!!!

I was able to resist all the brownies and muffins I was offered on Tuesday (and it was A LOT!) which is major for me.  This evening a friend of mine who hadn't seen me in 2 months said I looked slimmer.  So, now I'm motivated to get to the gym tomorrow morning and get back on track.  

I also found some cute sweaters on sale at Old Navy for $6.50 - could not pass that deal up but two that I purchased were only available in a size too small so I'm looking forward to looking good in them!


----------

